# Service Unavailable Error



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Anybody else getting the above when selecting 'My Profile' or 'Settings'?


----------



## jp102 (Sep 26, 2009)

yes mate iam to


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes wtf am i going to do now!?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

And on 'Notifications'

Mods?


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

they maybe workin on it .


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

yerp me to


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Damn think paycheck has given out too mich likes the system crashed


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes hope the site isnt under attack?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Or this could be all your fault goodkat with that talk about paying for memberships now we have to pay £30 to acces our profiles and notifications damn you to internet hell


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I did upload some new pics earlier maybe I should have blocked out my face. This could all be my fault, sorry guys


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Should be fixed - thanks for pointing it out guys.

L


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Should be fixed - thanks for pointing it out guys.
> 
> L


cheers for fiixing it quickly, i nearly had to socialise with my family


----------

